# Harbor Freight Dust Collector



## Smitty (Jun 27, 2019)

Getting ready to get another dust collector. Mine is only a 1 hp and I have had it for over 25 years. Need more power. A friend of mine just bought one of the HF dust collectors, and i was impressed by the amount of suction compared to my current one.

HF is having their 25% off coupon sale this 4th of July, and that would bring the price of the DC down to $157.50.

So, those of you who have one of these, please comment on how you like it and how long it has lasted. Also, have you done any mods to it. Thanks.


----------



## Rocking RP (Jun 27, 2019)

Bought my HF dust collector at local pawn shop. I rigged up a cyclone and barrel assy. Works great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 27, 2019)

@Nathan W

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 27, 2019)

@Sprung

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 27, 2019)

I have one with a winn pleated filter. It works great, I usually just hook it up directly to my jointer or planer. I did seal all the seams on it with some silicone caulk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 27, 2019)

I have had one for years, I put a canister filter on it straight away. It is still going strong, the framework that holds up the assembly is kinda whimpy though, the metal tubes fatigued and broke from dragging it around my shop, had to Jerry rig a fix. Also the switch failed, but that was an easy fix, replaced with a toggle switch. I would buy one again though if I was in the market...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 27, 2019)

Mine is about 9 years old modded with a Thein Baffle. Nothing but good things to say about the HF with the Thein mod. Also added Wynn 1 micron filter.
Jump on it, make some mods and enjoy. One of the better deals from HF.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Jun 27, 2019)

This is what I did with mine. I've been happy with the setup, though I do wish I had built it a little more compact. That may be a project for sometime down the road.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR (Jun 27, 2019)

Sprung said:


> This is what I did with mine. I've been happy with the setup, though I do wish I had built it a little more compact. That may be a project for sometime down the road.
> 
> View attachment 167941


I’ve thought about updating mine with a Dust Deputy or similar to get better cyclonic movement.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 27, 2019)

TimR said:


> I’ve thought about updating mine with a Dust Deputy or similar to get better cyclonic movement.



I've been happy with the Dust Deputy. I also have the shop vac version.


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 14, 2019)

I own one, but I can’t speak much on its intended purpose. I bought mine 1+ years ago, some time later I got ahold of a Super dust deputy , I recently acquired enough duct material to cover all the tools. I venture to guess that within 5 years I will have it all hook up

I have used the machine for small remodeling jobs while sanding drywall joints. With 100 ft flex hose I set the collector outside (because I don’t have a high efficiency filter for it yet) and held the hose anywhere close to where I was sanding. The difference in cleanup made it well worth the hassle of loading that awkward thing into the truck. Both jobs I used this on were “inhabited “ offices. The work was done in the evening and I had to leave no trace of dust before the offices reopened next morning. 

I cannot imagine that anyone could complain much about how well these collectors from what I have seen so far.


----------

